# Tank water in eye and mouth?



## DustinS85 (May 22, 2013)

I was cleaning my Fluval filter and got the dirty water from the filter splashed in my eye and mouth. Now I am very concerned with the possible health issues this can come from. I never had this happen in the 4 years I have been keeping African Cichlids (I also have some plecos and a catfish). Anyone else experience this? What could happen? Will I be fine? I am genuinely concerned (all the info I can find on Google is if you get salt water tank water in eyes or mouth).


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have had this happen and while it's not very pleasant and can taste nasty, I usually just rinse my eyes and mouth with tap water immediately. However, if you notice any eye irritation or other unusual symptoms develop, contact your doctor.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I get fish water in my mouth all the time...starting the siphon for special tasks (not the Python). No problems!


----------



## cmoorewv (May 20, 2016)

LOL. I mouth siphon, too, to get my water change started. *** had more than a few mouthfuls of fishtank water. Other than a brief moment of disgust, you should be fine. I have even taken my water to work (lab) before and did a membrane filter test on it out of curiosity. You basically suck the water through a special filter and put the filter on an agar plate and coliform colonies grow. It was pretty clean with regards to coliform.


----------



## DustinS85 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys; my eye is fine now (a few days later). I appreciate you guys!


----------



## cmoorewv (May 20, 2016)

Just got a mouthful today. Uggh.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

DustinS85 said:


> I was cleaning my Fluval filter and got the dirty water from the filter splashed in my eye and mouth....Anyone else experience this?


Oh, just about everyone who has ever kept fish. If it were all that dangerous, natural selection would eliminate the fishkeepers from the gene pool.


----------



## Richard M (Apr 16, 2016)

You'll get Fishlips.

Real nasty.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

For most of human history people used to get their drinking water from the source in which they fished. If that was a problem, human beings would have never come into existence!

In fact if you wash your hands in fish tank water, it is probably better for you long term than using anti bacterial soap.


----------



## Biciclid (Jan 27, 2016)

What does not kill you makes you stronger... No... litterally... Most of the bugs that fish carry are not transmissible to humans, those that are (anisakis, mycobacterium marinum and others) would require you to eat your fish raw...sushi anyone? Bacteria like salmonella are usually not an issue as smothered by the competition of useful/harmless bacteria. On top of that you are giving your immune system a bit of exercise. Having worked as a vet i have been exposed to (and often swallowed) a lit worse, still here to tell the tale. Different kettle of fish if the individual has risk factors such as immunosuppressive treatment post-transplant


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My grandmother, who was a surgical nurse, used to tell me you eat a peck of dirt before you die.


----------

